# Anyone used access fertility multicycle programme??



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi ladies. I am looking for a little advice. I am about to undertake my 8th ICSI cycle and am thinking of doing the multicycle programme where you pay for two cycles up front and get a discount on both cycles. Has anyone used this before?? Are there any downsides?? Any help would be gratefully accepted. 
Thanks
Pat


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi patbaz, i think any possibility to decrease costs is good one. me personally used all inclusive ivf with one single payment and unlimited meds, could save 15 % on ivf


----------

